# Metabike 700 for sale. Now sold.....



## BlackPanther (13 Oct 2018)

So, the Metabike has sat unridden since I acquired the Catrike 700. The reasons? Well, I commute 25 miles per day, and the Catrike is much better for carrying my work gear. Also, I bought the Metabike mainly for ride outs with mates, but.....it’s too fast! I found myself just not enjoying playing the waiting game or just not having to put the effort in that makes a ride out enjoyable. The Catrike keeps up nicely though, so it gets used all the time.

The Metabike comes with a choice of the 700 wheels fitted (durano front, durano plus rear), or I can fit the 26inch wheels if you’re after comfort over outright speed, plus it would bring the seat a bit lower to the ground, (these have Marathon racers front and rear). It comes with SRAM X-0 front and rear shifters, and X9 rear mech.

The Ventisit seat fitted is almost brand new, as I’ve only ridden on it for about 5 miles on todays test ride. I bought it as the rubbery seat that came with it made for an uncomfortable (and sweaty back) ride.

Overall condition is ‘average’ for the frame, as it’s been stored in a crowded garage, and has a fair few minor scratches, all from storage, it’s never been dropped or had on ‘off’.

I’ve owned a fair few ‘bents, and this is the best at climbing by a fair way. It’s also quick on the flats, probably a tad quicker than my old Bacchetta Strada.

So, if there are any speed demons out there, send me a pm. Can’t seem to get many pics on here, but I can email more. I’m looking for around £1200, but open to offers.

Cheers, Carl.


----------



## cosmicbike (13 Oct 2018)

That's very nice indeed. But my Trice Q and Optima Lynx don't get ridden enough as it is (and I have no space...)


----------



## BlackPanther (28 Oct 2018)

Price drop, will take £1,000 for a quick sale, need the space, need the cash for a new machine!

Cheers, Carl.


----------



## JohnBeach62 (4 Jan 2019)

Hi Carl. it might seem a stupid question. but what size of person will your bike fit. I've just been told I cant ride my road bike for a while, if at all. so looking for a alternative. Cheers John. ps: I'm 5ft 7"


----------



## PaulM (4 Jan 2019)

You might be ok with the 26" wheels fitted, or might not. Depends on your balance and flexibility I'd say. It also assumes you are comfortable having your feet that high above the ground.


----------



## Mr Magoo (5 Jan 2019)

John B ?? 
Check the BHPC forum ......it suggests the Metabike is being collected this Saturday by a forum member "Owen H "


----------



## BlackPanther (5 Jan 2019)

JohnBeach62 said:


> Hi Carl. it might seem a stupid question. but what size of person will your bike fit. I've just been told I cant ride my road bike for a while, if at all. so looking for a alternative. Cheers John. ps: I'm 5ft 7"


Hi John. I’m 5ft 8” so it’s set up for ‘our’ size. I’m shortish in the leg so anyone much taller would have to add some chain links. It’s still for sale btw.


----------



## JohnBeach62 (5 Jan 2019)

Hi if it's still available. I'm off middle of next week. So could come and see it 
Cheers John


----------



## BlackPanther (5 Jan 2019)

I’ve sent you a pm, John. Cheers, Carl.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Jan 2019)

Looks nice. That model is said to be a decent climber


----------



## BlackPanther (10 Jan 2019)

JohnBeach62 said:


> Hi if it's still available. I'm off middle of next week. So could come and see it
> Cheers John


Did you get the pm John?


----------



## Snippip (12 Feb 2019)

Hi 

Is the bike still for sale?


----------



## BlackPanther (13 Feb 2019)

Yes it is. Cheers, Carl.


----------



## BlackPanther (23 Feb 2019)

Need the space in the garage as I’m eyeing up another trike. Will take £950.00 for a quick sale, and to avoid the eBay route.
Cheers, Carl.


----------



## RDS (11 Mar 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> Need the space in the garage as I’m eyeing up another trike. Will take 900 for a quick sale, and to avoid the eBay route.
> Cheers, Carl.


This may be an old post but is your metabike still available?


----------



## BlackPanther (25 Mar 2019)

RDS said:


> This may be an old post but is your metabike still available?



Yes, it’s still available.

Cheers, Carl.


----------



## Alistair.L (1 May 2019)

Hi Carl
Re your Metabike, still got it? I'd like to buy it. Try me on (*Mod Note:* number removed for privacy) or let me know your number and I'll give you a call.
Thanks, Alistair


----------



## Pat "5mph" (1 May 2019)

*Mod Note:*
Hi @Alistair.L and welcome to CC.
As a new member, the private messaging feature of the forum will be available to you after you have made a few more posts.
This is for spam reasons.


----------



## Alistair.L (3 May 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> Yes, it’s still available.
> 
> Cheers, Carl.


I have space in my garage for this....


----------



## Justride (20 May 2019)

Hi Carl. Looks like your close to me. If possible would like to come look at the bike later in the week.
Kind regards Chris


----------



## BlackPanther (21 May 2019)

Justride said:


> Hi Carl. Looks like your close to me. If possible would like to come look at the bike later in the week.
> Kind regards Chris



Hi Chris, I’ve sent you a pm, Carl.


----------



## BlackPanther (9 Jun 2019)

Now sold, enjoy!!!


----------

